
Diablo II original code lost with no back-ups - rich_sasha
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/diablo-2-devs-recount-almost-losing-the-game-expla/1100-6471517/
======
coldtea
> _" [We] finally rebuilt a lot of it through what people had at their homes,"
> Erich Schaefer said. "I had a big chunk of it. Went home, pulled out the
> hard drive or whatever we did back then. Spent a few days reconstructing it,
> which ended up working fine, except that we lost all the history. We lost a
> lot of the assets, art assets. It would make it very difficult for Blizzard
> to do a Diablo 2 Remaster because all the assets we used are pretty much
> gone. They'd have to make them from scratch."_

Wouldn't the assets be present in the shipped games?

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Audio and artwork are shrunken and compressed from the original resolution
they were created in to fit on the CD. A remaster would need the assets in the
original level of detail they were created in.

~~~
coldtea
> _A remaster would need the assets in the original level of detail they were
> created in._

Wouldn't the original artists / graphic designers have those?

Besides Diablo II came out in 2000. Even the high res
Illustrator/Photoshop/assets might be mediocre res for today's monitors...

~~~
saganus
I imagine it's easier to recreate remastered assets from copies at the
original res, than doing it from low-res versions.

